# ONR & Wax Application



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Just wondering if there are any issues with applying wax over a just washed and dried car with ONR or is it better to do a standard 2BM wash and dry when you want to wax straight after.

Waxing with Soft99 Kiwami if that makes any difference

Cheers


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No problems whatsoever...yes ONR (the blue on w&s) does leave polymers behind but they will not interfere with the wax bonding to the paint.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As A&J said, no problem. Optimum have said you can spray paint over ONR so a normal wax should not present a problem.

One of the keys to ONR and the wider OPT range is not to over think things.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Good news then, the benefits with ONR to me are I can start at 6AM be waxing by 7 and finished by 9 before the sun hits the car, 2BM can't really start until 7:30 with the pressure washer so by the time its dried to late to start waxing as the sun will already be on the back of the car.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

BruceVolvo said:


> Good news then, the benefits with ONR to me are I can start at 6AM be waxing by 7 and finished by 9 before the sun hits the car, 2BM can't really start until 7:30 with the pressure washer so by the time its dried to late to start waxing as the sun will already be on the back of the car.


Sounds good to me.

Of course, if you were to use the Optimum Spray Wax (OCW) you would be done by 7am or maybe 7:01


----------

